# Anyone in mood to remake a Slovak punk-rock song?



## Retto Elbaroda (Aug 11, 2019)

This is likely a wrong place to ask, but considering our community is usually LGBT friendly, I thought I could try to post it here too...

So basically,
there is this Slovak punkish song called "L & G Song" by the Horkýže Slíže band.
The L & G stands for Lesbian and Gay, and for some reason I always loved it's catchy tune.
It's not exactly LGBT propagation, but it is not hateful at all. It is just LGBT friendly.

Now, the chorus of this song is already in English and rest of the song is quite random and jokey.
For that reason, I think it wouldn't be too hard to recreate this in English completely.
The biggest problem is, that I don't think there is a way to get the the instrumental version.

Here is the YT link for the song:





In case someone decided to help with this, or knew someone who would do so, I can provide translation of all the lyrics.
I know it's not the right place to ask for this, but I thought it may interest someone.
In any way, have a good time and thanks for reading.


----------

